# Mamma, Here



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

Mamma has a computer problem with her new laptop. She is using Papa's desktop computer which does not have Skype and this is faster than the email.

Mamma, go to Google and type in the make and the model of your laptop and then type mouse drivers. Put it to search and look for the mouse driver updates for your laptop.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

All right, Cat. Give me a few minutes to look for it.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

I think it is 'technical day and multitasking' today. I am fixing our lunch, putting the app to my phone to make it a hotspot for wi-fi, reading the news to DA, and helping Mamma with the computer.

Aaak!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

I think I found it. Do I have to uninstall the original driver first?


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

Did you find the update or a new driver? If it is the update, do not uninstall the original driver.

If it is the new driver, when you install this, it may uninstall the original driver and to replace it. If it does not uninstall the original driver, you must set the new driver to your default setting and then uninstall the original driver.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

It's an update. All right, so I'll download the update and restart the computer.

Wish me luck!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

Good luck, Mamma! You need all of the good luck you can get. Ha!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Good luck, Mamma! You need all of the good luck you can get. Ha!
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat


 
One of these days when you find yourself sold upriver to the gypsies, you'll know why, brat.

But you're a smart brat! It's working perfectly. Thank you, dear girl.

Now where is this eggplant problem?

MammaCat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

Maybe you could just loan me to the gypsies so they can teach me of how to dance. That would be fun!

It is CWS's posting here:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/surprise-cat-we-are-coming-hello-everyone-87452-3.html

You just click on the link and you will see it.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H (Oct 14, 2013)

You know what, you two?  I've read all your exchanges and, except for the reference to preparing lunch and reading the news to DA, I have no clue what you are talking about.  I'm so computer illiterate that my kitty, Bella, is probably smarter in that subject than I.  Still, I am able to make my way through enough to keep things moving smoothly and make me happy.

It is fun observing your "experience" as it has unfolded.


----------



## Addie (Oct 14, 2013)

So right Kate. First we get Cat, then are blessed with Mama Cat. I love watching the dynamics of mother and child. The love comes straight across the miles of ocean and right through your screens. What two delightful people to know. We are the fortunate one.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh but computers are so very easy, Katie! They run on the binary functions and the algorithms plus the xhtml codes. If there is an error, you will just put it to Google to find the solution.

Computers are both dumb and also fast. Instead of making 4 X 2 = 8, the computer does it with 2 + 2 + 2 + 2 = 8. But it does this very fast! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> So right Kate. First we get Cat, then are blessed with Mama Cat. I love watching the dynamics of mother and child. The love comes straight across the miles of ocean and right through your screens. What two delightful people to know. We are the fortunate one.



Oh Addie I thank you! Mamma is the most wonderful woman! She does love me, and I love her so much. I am so happy you think of us as this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Oh but computers are so very easy, Katie! They run on the binary functions and the algorithms plus the xhtml codes. If there is an error, you will just put it to Google to find the solution.
> 
> Computers are both dumb and also fast. Instead of making 4 X 2 = 8, the computer does it with 2 + 2 + 2 + 2 = 8. But it does this very fast!
> 
> ...


 
I am sure this is helpful to someone, but not us.

What the hell did she say?

I give up!


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> So right Kate. First we get Cat, then are blessed with Mama Cat. I love watching the dynamics of mother and child. The love comes straight across the miles of ocean and right through your screens. What two delightful people to know. We are the fortunate one.


 
Addie, those are beautiful words. Thank you! We do have a good time. I threaten her, she laughs at me, and the computer gets repaired.

I had no idea we were dysfunctional.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 14, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> I am sure this is helpful to someone, but not us.
> 
> What the hell did she say?
> 
> I give up!


 


Yes .. I read that and my reaction was  

Glad I am not alone on that one !!


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Yes .. I read that and my reaction was
> 
> Glad I am not alone on that one !!


 
You aren't alone. This happens often with her. She's very good at mathematics and computer science, and it often baffles us. 

One time her Papa's computer would not turn on. He called her to his study. She looked at the computer, crawled underneath it, and pushed the "On" button on the powerstrip.

Kittens like to play behind the desk, and apparently one had stepped on the "Off" switch. She told her Papa, "Things that require electricity usually work better when there is power to them."

Who knew?


----------



## Addie (Oct 14, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> Addie, those are beautiful words. Thank you! We do have a good time. I threaten her, she laughs at me, and the computer gets repaired.
> 
> I had no idea we were dysfunctional.



  Join the rest of us here. I certainly know I am. If it weren't for spell check, most of us can't even spell dysfunctional.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> You aren't alone. This happens often with her. She's very good at mathematics and computer science, and it often baffles us.
> 
> One time her Papa's computer would not turn on. He called her to his study. She looked at the computer, crawled underneath it, and pushed the "On" button on the powerstrip.
> 
> ...



Errrrrmmmm, Mamma, it was true. If the computer is not turning on and there are four kittens in our house, it is the most logical to do this step first.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Oct 14, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Yes .. I read that and my reaction was
> 
> Glad I am not alone on that one !!



   I "think" (and that is the operative word here) I understood the 2+2+2....   When it comes to math, my mind is blank. When they do an autopsy on my brain, they are going to find a big hole where the math stuff is supposed to be stored.


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> Join the rest of us here. I certainly know I am. If it weren't for spell check, most of us can't even spell dysfunctional.


 
So true, Addie, so true. With a child such as Cat, dysfunctional is a requirement.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> So true, Addie, so true. With a child such as Cat, dysfunctional is a requirement.



You were dysfunctional before you found me! I just made this more of the enhanced dysfunction. There IS a difference of the two!



With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> I "think" (and that is the operative word here) I understood the 2+2+2.... When it comes to math, my mind is blank. When they do an autopsy on my brain, they are going to find a big hole where the math stuff is supposed to be stored.


 
I wouldn't worry about the math section, Addie. I know when they do an autopsy on my brain, there will be a binary code error message in the child-raising section.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> I wouldn't worry about the math section, Addie. I know when they do an autopsy on my brain, there will be a binary code error message in the child-raising section.



That was awful Mamma! And so not true. 

There will be FOUR binary code error messages, not one. 

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

CatPat said:


> That was awful Mamma! And so not true.
> 
> There will be FOUR binary code error messages, not one.
> 
> ...


 
Dear Ebay,
Here is a partially housebroken female for sale. Cheap. How do I set up a PayPal account?


----------



## Addie (Oct 14, 2013)

I think you and your husband have done a great job in raising Cat. She is smart, and most important, she has a fantastic sense of humor and so do you. She is capable of seeing the funny side to almost every situation. And I am sitting here laughing so hard. I am so glad my neighbors can't hear me. They would really begin to eye my apartment thinking I am going to be carried out very soon. I better start locking my door.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> Dear Ebay,
> Here is a partially housebroken female for sale. Cheap. How do I set up a PayPal account?



That is not fair, Mamma. I wanted the gypsies.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> I think you and your husband have done a great job in raising Cat. She is smart, and most important, she has a fantastic sense of humor and so do you. She is capable of seeing the funny side to almost every situation. And I am sitting here laughing so hard. I am so glad my neighbors can't hear me. They would really begin to eye my apartment thinking I am going to be carried out very soon. I better start locking my door.


 
Addie, from one mother to another, I thank you. We are blessed by God to have her. I can say that her sense of humor may have been encouraged by us, but it was already inherent in her. As far as being smart, that too was inherent. All we did was to provide her the best education we could. All the rest was just simple parenting. We stressed honesty of character and she already had a very kind heart, so she was a good child for the most part. If she has a fault, she is too sensitive at times.

You may need to lock your door. If the paramedics come, tell them some weird people from Romania are making you laugh. That might scare them into leaving. Tell them Castle Bran (Dracula's Castle) is involved. That should make them leave you alone.


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

CatPat said:


> That is not fair, Mamma. I wanted the gypsies.
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat


 
Who said life was fair?


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> Who said life was fair?



Be nice or I shall make you ride the bus from the airport to here! Ha!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 14, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Be nice or I shall make you ride the bus from the airport to here! Ha!
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat


 
No, you won't. You are too happy to show us your new car!

I must go now. I have to look at an eggplant problem and then I must find my bed.

I have enjoyed this very much. Thank you all.

Good night, Cat, and everyone.


----------



## Addie (Oct 14, 2013)

CatPat said:


> That is not fair, Mamma. I wanted the gypsies.
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat



Don't forget your tambourine!


----------



## Addie (Oct 14, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> Who said life was fair?



Words to my kids all the time. One day my son stopped me in my tracks when he asked me, "Where can I buy some fair?" My answer, "Same place where you found the ten cents worth of energy when I sent you to the store to buy it."


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> Don't forget your tambourine!



Oh, that is right. And I shall need a tent.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> Words to my kids all the time. One day my son stopped me in my tracks when he asked me, "Where can I buy some fair?" My answer, "Same place where you found the ten cents worth of energy when I sent you to the store to buy it."



Mamma will love this! That is funny! 

But good luck to find it. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H (Oct 14, 2013)

CatPat said:


> That is not fair, Mamma. I wanted the gypsies.
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat



Don't worry, Cat.  I'll be your gypsy.  Because of some of my heritage, my husband calls me his dark-haired gypsy girl.  When we got married, on Halloween, I made a gypsy costume for my wedding dress.  All royal purple, royal blue, silver and iridescent beadwork.

So...let's dance!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 14, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> I am sure this is helpful to someone, but not us.
> 
> What the hell did she say?
> 
> I give up!



She said:

"Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah <sneeze> blah + blah"

"With love,
~Cat"

At least that's what I understood...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 14, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Mamma has a computer problem with her new laptop. She is using Papa's desktop computer which does not have Skype and this is faster than the email.
> 
> Mamma, go to Google and type in the make and the model of your laptop and then type mouse drivers. Put it to search and look for the *mouse driver* updates for your laptop.
> 
> ...



Why would you let a mouse drive???  It can't even see out of the car.


----------



## Addie (Oct 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why would you let a mouse drive???  It can't even see out of the car.


----------



## Addie (Oct 14, 2013)

Katie H said:


> Don't worry, Cat.  I'll be your gypsy.  Because of some of my heritage, my husband calls me his dark-haired gypsy girl.  When we got married, on Halloween, I made a gypsy costume for my wedding dress.  All royal purple, royal blue, silver and iridescent beadwork.
> 
> So...let's dance!



Now if you tell me you own stock in the castle, I am going to be worried.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why would you let a mouse drive???  It can't even see out of the car.


Sure they can! Haven't you seen those hamsters driving around in Kia Souls?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Sure they can! Haven't you seen those hamsters driving around in Kia Souls?



But, they are half again larger than a mouse...of course they can drive a Kia.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

Katie H said:


> Don't worry, Cat.  I'll be your gypsy.  Because of some of my heritage, my husband calls me his dark-haired gypsy girl.  When we got married, on Halloween, I made a gypsy costume for my wedding dress.  All royal purple, royal blue, silver and iridescent beadwork.
> 
> So...let's dance!



I would love to learn to dance. I shall be your student of this!

Let the dance begin! Let us dance for life and for family and all these wonderful things of life! 

Let us dance for all these good things. I live in a basement place, so I shall dance!

Life is wonderful! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Oct 15, 2013)

CatPat said:


> I would love to learn to dance. I shall be your student of this!
> 
> Let the dance begin! Let us dance for life and for family and all these wonderful things of life!
> 
> ...



You can dance to the Liszt's Hungarian Dance with your tambourine!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

Addie said:


> You can dance to the Liszt's Hungarian Dance with your tambourine!



Yes, and see all this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But, they are half again larger than a mouse...of course they can drive a Kia.


I think those are very cute! I like this.

But I apologize. They may be able to drive a Kia, but there is no way that I shall allow them to drive my Ford.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 15, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> You aren't alone. This happens often with her. She's very good at mathematics and computer science, and it often baffles us......


MammaCat, that is because we speak different languages than our children.  Your Cat and my son (along with my own husband) speak "Tech".  Like me, I suppose you don't speak "Tech" either.  I do, however, speak "Culinary".  Since Cat learned much about cooking from you I would say you are probably fluent in "Culinary" also.


----------



## Addie (Oct 15, 2013)

I speak Childrenese fluently. That comes from having five kids. I know what "I don't know Mommy. It jistappeared." Translation, It just disappeared. 

I can even back talkwards when necessary.  That's when I am wixing my mords up and have my tongue in front of my eye tooth and can't see what I am saying. But I can't speak Tech.


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> MammaCat, that is because we speak different languages than our children. Your Cat and my son (along with my own husband) speak "Tech". Like me, I suppose you don't speak "Tech" either. I do, however, speak "Culinary". Since Cat learned much about cooking from you I would say you are probably fluent in "Culinary" also.


 
She certainly does speak "Culinary." Ever since she could walk, she was my constant companion and helper in the kitchen. We had such good fun! 

I miss her so much.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Mamma! I did not know you are here.

I miss you too.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 15, 2013)

Ah, there's my problem child. I called Ebay, Cat, and they have some silly rule against selling people and the gypsies are on vacation, so we don't know where we are going to unload you yet.

And before you ask, yes, my computer is still working very well.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> Ah, there's my problem child. I called Ebay, Cat, and they have some silly rule against selling people and the gypsies are on vacation, so we don't know where we are going to unload you yet.
> 
> And before you ask, yes, my computer is still working very well.



What about a trash can, Mamma? They have been used for this before!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 15, 2013)

CatPat said:


> What about a trash can, Mamma? They have been used for this before!
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat


 
Oh, Cat, that's not funny. I can't believe you said that!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 15, 2013)

CatPat said:


> What about a trash can, Mamma? They have been used for this before!
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat



I don't see a problem here.  Since I'm Glenn's dark-haired gypsy girl and I've raised 8 children already, one more will be a breeze.  Come on down, Cat.  We'll have a lovely time.

There are two kitties, a nutty dog, 11 acres with a 2-acre pond full of fish and lots to do here.  I'll keep you busy.  And, oh, I didn't mention.  My collection of about 2,000 cookbooks on nearly any type of cuisine should occupy your culinary activities quite a while.

Get your studying done and I'll leave the door unlocked for you.  It's always open for you.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> Oh, Cat, that's not funny. I can't believe you said that!



Mamma! It is funny because for you, I am the greatest thing that ever came from a trash can! And I know this well!

Here in this website it is fine to have come from a trash can because they like me too and I like them very much. So, it is funny!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 15, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Mamma! It is funny because for you, I am the greatest thing that ever came from a trash can! And I know this well!
> 
> Here in this website it is fine to have come from a trash can because they like me too and I like them very much. So, it is funny!
> 
> ...


 
Well, you are certainly right, Cat. I thought you might be putting yourself down and you know I won't have any of that.

In this case, it is funny...and a little sick.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

Katie H said:


> I don't see a problem here.  Since I'm Glenn's dark-haired gypsy girl and I've raised 8 children already, one more will be a breeze.  Come on down, Cat.  We'll have a lovely time.
> 
> There are two kitties, a nutty dog, 11 acres with a 2-acre pond full of fish and lots to do here.  I'll keep you busy.  And, oh, I didn't mention.  My collection of about 2,000 cookbooks on nearly any type of cuisine should occupy your culinary activities quite a while.
> 
> Get your studying done and I'll leave the door unlocked for you.  It's always open for you.



There we are, Mamma! I found a gypsy who is not on a vacation.

This sounds so very nice, Katie! Do you have a nice large, comfortable trash can too?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H (Oct 15, 2013)

CatPat said:


> There we are, Mamma! I found a gypsy who is not on a vacation.
> 
> This sounds so very nice, Katie! Do you have a nice large, comfortable trash can too?
> 
> ...



You are a silly, silly girl, Cat!  Yes, I suppose our trash can is large.  Comfortable?  Well, now it strongly smells of roofing tar and is really, really sticky from the oozy black stuff right now, so I wouldn't exactly say it would be comfortable.

I might have to exile you to our nearby university and order you to attend class and keep your head buried in a book.


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 15, 2013)

CatPat said:


> There we are, Mamma! I found a gypsy who is not on a vacation.
> 
> This sounds so very nice, Katie! Do you have a nice large, comfortable trash can too?
> 
> ...


 
I give up, Katie. A year ago Cat would never have made jokes about this. 

I think America is very good for her. I hate to say this, Cat, but I'm proud of you for being able to joke about this. 

And perhaps I should lighten up. Well done, Cat!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

Katie H said:


> You are a silly, silly girl, Cat!  Yes, I suppose our trash can is large.  Comfortable?  Well, now it strongly smells of roofing tar and is really, really sticky from the oozy black stuff right now, so I wouldn't exactly say it would be comfortable.
> 
> I might have to exile you to our nearby university and order you to attend class and keep your head buried in a book.



I could bring my own trash can. It will fit in my Joy. I love the idea of the university! I could do that!

With love,
Cat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> I give up, Katie. A year ago Cat would never have made jokes about this.
> 
> I think America is very good for her. I hate to say this, Cat, but I'm proud of you for being able to joke about this.
> 
> And perhaps I should lighten up. Well done, Cat!



Thank you, Mamma! But it was 21 years ago, and look to where I am now!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H (Oct 15, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> I give up, Katie. A year ago Cat would never have made jokes about this.
> 
> I think America is very good for her. I hate to say this, Cat, but I'm proud of you for being able to joke about this.
> 
> And perhaps I should lighten up. Well done, Cat!




Yes, MammaCat.  I've experienced some not-so-nice things in my life and have managed to work through some of the ugliness and can now make light of some of it.  It takes time and I think it's a healthy thing that she's putting in behind her.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

Katie H said:


> Yes, MammaCat.  I've experienced some not-so-nice things in my life and have managed to work through some of the ugliness and can now make light of some of it.  It takes time and I think it's a healthy thing that she's putting in behind her.



Thank you, Katie. See, Mamma? Laughing does help everything!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 15, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Thank you, Katie. See, Mamma? Laughing does help everything!
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat


 
Both of you are right. Her Papa and I have done the same as well. 

Cat, if you are going to provide your own trash can, make sure it has a good lid on it. It will keep wild animals from eating you.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> Both of you are right. Her Papa and I have done the same as well.
> 
> Cat, if you are going to provide your own trash can, make sure it has a good lid on it. It will keep wild animals from eating you.



There is nothing so helpful as good advice from Mamma.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 15, 2013)

Cat, have you posted your new project yet? I don't see it here.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh! No, not yet. But I shall do this!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, hop to it!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 15, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> Both of you are right. Her Papa and I have done the same as well.
> 
> Cat, if you are going to provide your own trash can, make sure it has a good lid on it. It will keep *wild animals* from eating you.



Excellent point.  We have coyotes here.  Wouldn't want any encounters with them.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

I do not think I would like the encounter with them either!

Mamma, I posted it!

Love,
~Cat


----------

